# Rolle der Auferstehung + 3000 Gold gratis!  Aegwynn/Onyxia Allianz



## Marcid95 (7. März 2012)

Versende die Rolle der Auferstehung auf aegwynn allianz
Der 1te der sich meldet bekommt 3000 Gold als Starthilfe + dankeschön dazu!!
Einfach pm mit eurer e-mail an mich


----------

